# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  ΣΟΣ!!επειγει φιλοξενια σκυλιτσας!!!

## Follow*The*Rabbit

ααχ παιδια μολις γυρισα απο κατι δουλειες...και βλεπω στη μεση της Συγγρου μια σκυλιτσα, ημιαιμο πιτ μπουλ (ή και καθαροαιμο...; δε ξερω, μαλλον για ημιαιμο την κοβω αλλα οτι απο κραταει απο πιτ μπουλ ειναι 100% σιγουρο), ραβδωτη με ασπρακι στο στηθος, αδυνατη πολυ! 
να ειναι σα χαμενη, να μη ξερει απο που να παει, απο δεξια αυτοκινητα, απο αριστερα αυτοκινητα....
ε την τσακωσα...δε γινοτανε να την αφησω!!  :sad:   :sad:  
ειναι πολυ γλυκια, υπολογιζω γυρω στα 6-7 ετων. χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρη, τα δοντια της παντως ειναι ψιλοκιτρινα. χωρις λουρι ητανε, πρεπει να ειναι αρκετο καιρο στο δρομο και ητανε και ψιλοτρομαγμενη. 
ευτυχως ειχα μια ζακετουλα-μπουφαν και της την εδεσα στο λαιμο και την καταφερα να την φερω ως εδω...ειπα να της βαλω νερο και φαι εξω απο το σπιτι αλλα...τη λυπηθηκα και εκανα το ψυχικο και την εχω επανω. 
ομως την εχω κρυψει απο τον μπαμπα μου, παραλιγο να τη δει αλλα τη γλιτωσα. αμα αρχισει να κλαιει την εκατσα!!! 

Μπορει κανεις να τη φιλοξενησει μεχρι να της βρουμε ενα σπιτακι;;;  :sad:   :sad:  
δεν εχω ουτε φαι να της δωσω, ουτε λεφτα να της παρω! τα κροκετακια των δικων μου δεν τα τρωει!!!

μενω Κουκακι, για οποιον ενδιαφερεται.

----------


## vagelis76

Που και πως να "κρύψεις " ένα τέτοιο σκυλί βρε Χλόη?????

Για ελάτε παιδιά,δείξτε την αγάπη σας στη κανελομαυρόασπρη ταλαιπωρημένη φίλη μας!!!!!!!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ενταξει δεν ειναι πολυ ψηλη, κατω απο το γονατο μου φτανει. ευτυχως ειναι μεγαλο το σπιτι των γονιων μου και την εχω βαλει στο δωμα, που δεν πηγαινει κανεις συχνα, μονο η μαμα μου που λειπει εκτος αθηνων τωρα! 
το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω να της παρω φαι, αυτο που εχουνε τα δικα μου δεν της αρεσει! 
και ετσι και αρχισει να κλαιει και την ακουσει ο μπαμπας μου απο κατω.... καλα κρασια!
για αυτο, την εχω αφησει μονη της, να μη με συνηθισει εκει για να μην κλαψουριζει, γιατι πριν ψιλοκλαψουρισε οταν εφυγα!

δυστυχως...αν δεν την φιλοξενησει κανεις (εχω βαλει και στο φασεμπουκ πολλες αγγελιες, και σε αλλα φορουμ για σκυλια), θα δω ποσες μερες θα αντεξει η κατασταση, θα αναγκαστω να την ξαναφησω εξω, τουλαχιστον θα την παω στο Φιλοππαπυ ππου εχει κι αλλα σκυλια, μηπως μπει σε καμια αγελη. τι να πω, δε θελω να το κανω, και μισω και τη σκεψη αυτη αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω τπτ αλλο!

----------


## Niva2gr

Χλόη, προκειμένου να έχεις πρόβλημα, άφησέ την σε κάποια περιοχή που ξέρεις, μέχρι να βρεθεί φιλοξενία. Παιδιά, προωθήστε όσο μπορείτε στο facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## elena1996

Θα την επαιρνα εγω σπιτι,αλλα θα επρεπε να την κρυβω και εγω απο τους γονεις μου!!!!Αντε παιδακια,φιλοξενηστε τη για λιγο τουλαχιστον,μεχρι να βρεθει μονιμο σπιτι,η Χλοη ειναι προφανες οτι δεν μπορει να την κρατησει...Μην μεινει παλι στο δρομο η σκυλιτσα....Κριμα ειναι.....

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ευχαριστω βρε παιδια που εστω και καποιοι βοηθατε! 
ακομα τπτ, ουτε ενα τηλεφωνο!! 
την εχω βαλει σε φασεμπουκ (σε εκατο μερη στο φασεμπουκ την εχω βαλει, ακομα και στους τοιχους φιλων) και σε φορουμ και σε αγγελιες...αλλα τπτ!! αν ειναι δυνατον...πρεπει τα εχουν δει την αγγελια πανω απο 400 ανθρωποι συνλικα σημερα (αν προσθεσω τα views απο τα φορουμ και τις αγγελιες) και κανεις δεν κανει κατι, απιστευτο.

η καημενουλα ειναι τοσο καλη! τωρα που με συνηθσε κι ολας, ριχνει κατι γλυψιες!! αλλο πραγμα! αφου λεω να την ονομασω Γλύψω! :Ρ ειναι και πολυ χαδιαρα!!
αλλα ενα πραμα....ολη μερα σημερα, που την εχω απο τις 11-12 το πρωι...δεν κανει τσισα της, ουτε κακα της! την εχω βγαλει 3 φορες για να μην τα κανει μεσα και δεν τα εχει κανει ουτε μεσα..ουτε στη βολτα! και ειναι σε παρκακι με δεντρα και χορτα, τι αλλη εμπνευση θελει δλδ;  μηπως εχει προβλημα αρχιζω να αναρωτιεμαι....
τουλαχιστον εφαγε απο τα κροκετακια που σνομπαρε...! 

με ειδε ενας κυριος στη βολτα και μου ειπε να παω να την αφησω στο Λουμπαδιαρη, στο Φιλοπαππου, ειναι μια κυρια λεει εκει που φροντιζει πολλα σκυλια. κατι εχω δει κι εγω...
αλλα ξερω γω.... μηπως δε τη θελουν τα αλλα σκυλια; μηπως φυγει μονη της και βρεθει παλι οπου να 'ναι; εχω ενα ανχος.

εντωμεταξυ πρεπει να εχει και καποιο δερματικο... στα αυτια της εχει περιεργα σημαδακια, μολις παω να τα πιασω για να τα δω τιναζει το κεφαλι της και εχει λιγες πληγουλες ελαφρες στο στηθος της...
μαλλον καταλαβα γιατι τη βρηκα στο δρομο τελικα.....

----------


## Niva2gr

Χλόη, τί πληγούλες; Έχεις κάποιον έμπιστο κτηνίατρο για να την πας να την δει χωρίς να σε ξεπαραδιάσει;

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

εμπιστο εχω...αλλα τι να με ξεπαραδιασει...εχω μεινει μονο με 5 ευρω, τα οποια τα χρειαζομαι για την αντιβιωση του ενος δικου μου!!! 
καταλαβαινεις πως το να την παω στον κτηνιατρο ανηκει στη σφαιρα της φαντασιας, δυστυχως.....  :sad: 

εντωμεταξυ θα με τρελανει........ παιδια εχει να κανει τσισα της απο χθες το πρωι που τη βρηκα!!! κακα της, για πρωτη φορα απο χθες εκανε στις 8 το απογευμα, σημερα!! 
τι ειναι αυτο τωρα;; κατι εχει σιγουρα.... 
ναι πινει νερο, την εχω δει! 
και ειναι και κυριακη αυριο, αντε να πετυχεις κτηνιατρο στο τηλεφωνο!!!! 

ααα παιδια σας το λεω...θα φυγω!! θα παω να μεινω αλλου!!! στη Τζαμαικα!!!! και το μονο που θα κανω ειναι να αραζω στην ξαπλωστρα μου, να ριχνω καμια βουτια και να χορευω με τους ρασταφαρι!!

----------


## ananda

για πες νέα ...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

τιποτα νεο...  :sad:  
κανεις δεν παιρνει.....
μα τοσες αγγελιες....τοσες!!!! και κανεις.....
θα τρελαθω.....!

----------


## ananda

την έχεις ακόμα " κρυμμένη" στο δώμα που την έβαλες?
δεν την έχουν ακούσει οι δικοί σου ?

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

η μαμα μου λειπει εκτος Αθηνων αλλα το ξερει, της το ειπα. 
ο μπαμπας μου την ακουσε μια μερα μετα.... και αρχισε τις απειλες οτι θα την βγαλει στο δρομο κτλ.... αλλα ευτυχως δεν το εχει κανει ακομα!
να δω μεχρι ποτε  :sad:  
αχ δεν τον γλυτωνει το δρομο μου φαινεται...  :sad: 
θα προσπαθησω οσο μπορω ακομα....αλλα...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σε φορουμ για σκυλια εβαλες αγγελιες?
ourdogs
και 
dogforum βαλε που εχουν πολυ κοσμο μπας και βρει φιλοξενεια...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

στο πρωτο εβαλα και τπτ....στο δευτερο οχι, θα μπω σε λιγακι να βαλω. εβαλα ομως και στο pit bull rescue και τπτ και εκει...  :sad:

----------


## ananda

αχ βρε Χλόη...
εσύ κάνεις με το παραπάνω αυτό που μπορείς και μπράβο σου 
μακάρι να είχα χώρο και θα την έπαιρνα εγώ!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

το καταλαβαινω το θεμα χωρου, τι να κανετε κι εσεις!!
ευχαριστω παντως!!! 

οποιος θελει βεβαια μπορει να ρωτησει μερικους φιλους του (μονο εμπιστους φυσικα) αν θελουνε το σκυλακι....θα ητανε μεγαλη βοηθεια!! ποτε δε ξερεις!!

----------

